# Volunteering at a Symphony Hall -- Anyone Tried This?



## Evelina

I'm thinking of becoming a volunteer at my local symphony hall. I'm not sure how easy it is to do this, but I love the idea of serving patrons coffee during open rehearsals... seems like a good way to check out the rehearsals for myself! Of course, I must find a way to organize my busy schedule for it first...

Has anyone volunteered like this before? Any thoughts or stories would be helpful and great fun to read!


----------



## Sid James

I haven't done it myself, nor do I know anyone who's done this kind of thing. But I do know that many music groups, esp. the less funded and smaller ones, are happy to accept volunteers to help them. Really, they need all the help they can get, they do not have the big wads of cash rolling in from corporate donors/sponsors like the "flagship" groups & the funds they get from the public purse are quite limited. I've often joked to the ladies serving beverages in interval that theirs is a VERY important job! There's nothing as good as having a hot cuppa & buscuit in interval! ...


----------



## presto

I would very much like to do this perhaps when I retire, I’ve got too much on my plate at the moment with my job (shift work) and a family.


----------



## mmsbls

I know several people who have volunteered. The main benefit for them is that they get to see/hear the performances free. I'm not sure how things work with your local symphony, but the volunteers I know seat people, hand out programs, help in other ways, then get to sit on the side and enjoy the music. Overall they love the arrangement.


----------



## Krummhorn

My wife and I are in our fifth season as volunteer ushers at Centennial Hall, situated within the campus of the University of Arizona (which has an excellent Fine Arts program). Although we don't serve food items, we do assist in the seating of patrons, answer questions, and generally make the patrons feel at home.

Each usher usually has to commit to 20 shows per season ... not all shows are Classical ... some I bring sturdy earplugs to. We are regularly rotated to different posts in the hall so everyone knows each area. My favorite post is taking tickets at the door because of the direct interaction with the patrons.


----------



## Evelina

Thanks for the replies! Maybe I will volunteer as an usher next season then. It sounds like I'll have to make sure I can commit to regular performances, so I'll look into it now to find out the details for next year. Really I'd be happy to help out wherever they need volunteers.


----------

